# Bonded Budgies



## Freyja-n-Loki (Apr 24, 2021)

Hello fellow humans. 
Almost 2 months ago I got a pair of Budgies from Petco( I will never buy birds from a pet store again btw) I decided to get both of them because they seemed to already be bonded. The female's Freyja and the male's Loki. Freyja has always been standoffish from the beginning while Loki seem more easy going. Loki always seemed more interested in getting to know me and my 11yr old son than Freyja. About two weeks after getting them, Loki displayed signs of an URI so I brought him back to Petco to get treated. He was gone for two weeks. He came back and the pair were back to normal. I can get Loki to go on my finger and get him out of the cage if I do it quickly. Freyja will not, she tends to nip a LOT. She won't come out of the cage at all. I've noticed Loki always looks to her for EVERYTHING. Like wherever she goes in the cage he HAS to go. She calls him. So my question is will I ever be able to form a bond with these birds or no because they are so attached?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

Would you please post a picture of your two budgies in this thread? 
From what I can see of their ceres in your Avatar picture it looks to me as though you have two females.

Freya and Loki are already quite bonded to one another and may never bond to you in the way you had hoped. 
Not all budgies are interested in interacting with their humans and that's just fine. 
You can still enjoy your budgies by watching them play together. Sit next to their cage and talk, read or sing to them. The more time you spend interacting with them in that manner without any expectations, the more likely they will be to become curious.
Over time, they will come closer to the bars and you can start playing the "blinking" game with them.
Blink you eyes slowly and then wait a moment. Often the budgie will mimic the action. If so, you can repeat the process several times. 

Once the birds are quite comfortable in your presence in that manner, then rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you sit with them. After a couple of weeks, graduate to resting your hand inside the cage. Hold still and don't try to get them to come to you. Let them make the decision as to whether or not they are comfortable with your hand.
You can later try holding a few seeds in your palm to see if they will come and take them.

Never grab your budgies or force them to come out of the cage. Let it be their decision. Work at their pace. 

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Resource Directory*

*If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums! 👋 

Your budgies sound adorable  You've been given excellent advice from FaeryBee above; I agree with her 100%. 

Please be sure to ask if you have any questions after reading through things! 

We hope to meet Freya and Loki if you have any photos to share  

Cheers 👋


----------

